# Macbook pro to Projectors



## NeroCaesar (Apr 20, 2022)

Hello folks,

I not a much of a Mac person and I'm just learning HDbaseT/baluns/extenders, but I like Qlabs and Projections for set images.
I have a low requirement setup and was looking for suggestions for adapters.

We have a Macbook pro (M1 Max) with Qlabs and 3x projectors
The Projectors are about 100ft of cable from the laptop
I never plan on doing anything more than 1920x1080 for images and video

I would like to connect the Macbook via a single USB C to a "HDbaseT TX" to 3x Cat6 to 3x individual "HDbaseT RX" to HDMI to the projectors

Does such a device exist? I see a lot of USB c to 3x HDMI, which means I would need an extender to each of the projectors

I apologize if some of my terms are not correct

Thanks,
-Greg


----------



## Malabaristo (Apr 20, 2022)

If you're hoping to send different content to each projector, then your odds of success with any laptop are slim. If you're planning to send the exact same thing to all three projectors, then the search term you're looking for is "HDBaseT Distribution Amplifier". I don't have any specific recommendations based on experience, but most likely that would look like 1 HDMI input and multiple HDBaseT outputs. If your computer doesn't have an HDMI output, then you would still need USBC to HDMI to connect them together.

I have used these extenders from Monoprice before with good results, and I see they have a 4-way DA that might be worth considering... but it's more expensive than three of the other extenders plus an HDMI splitter, and is currently out of stock. There are, of course, higher quality options from better sources, but with correspondingly higher price tags.


----------



## NeroCaesar (Apr 20, 2022)

Thank you for your feedback. The 3x outputs would be all different images. Like I said I am not much of a Mac person but we recently upgraded to the Top Macbook pro because they no longer have Desktop models that are reasonably priced. We just out grew out Mac "Can" 2013.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 20, 2022)

NeroCaesar said:


> Thank you for your feedback. The 3x outputs would be all different images. Like I said I am not much of a Mac person but we recently upgraded to the Top Macbook pro because they no longer have Desktop models that are reasonably priced. We just out grew out Mac "Can" 2013.


The new M1, M1+, etc Mac/Mac Studio are pretty slick. The M1 silicon was designed to process lots of video. Unless this is permanent, I'd consider putting the computer near the projectors and do whatever voodoo is needed to make the video work over the shorter runs, and then set up the computer to be 'headless' and boot into a kiosk mode. You can use remote desktop to access that computer from another machine in your booth, office, or studio.


----------



## NeroCaesar (Apr 20, 2022)

Indeed this is permanent, putting the laptop closer would mean literally tying it up to the grid open, would would give me nightmares.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 20, 2022)

NeroCaesar said:


> Indeed this is permanent, putting the laptop closer would mean literally tying it up to the grid open, would would give me nightmares.



For a permanent installation you'll want redundant playback with automatic fail-over; a pair of Mac Mini, maybe. Right now you have only 1 computer and if it stops for any reason you have nothing to show  . It might be prudent to purchase duplicate BaseT devices or budget to replace your converter system if a single item fails. Considering the speed of tech change, the main downside to the latter is getting new gear "right freakin' now" when a device picks Saturday to stop working.

There are a number of i/o docks for Macs that add HDMI outputs, Ethernet, additional USB connections, etc. I think OWC has one with 2 or 3 HDMI outputs derived from the Thunderbolt port of the Mac, and OWC Mac docks come recommended by my "mac -n- AV friends", so there's that.


----------



## NeroCaesar (Apr 20, 2022)

This is a 300 seat high school, if the mac dies I'm shrugging it off as an act of god, we dont have the don't to buy in duplicates.

I just want to know if there is a device that can accept a USB C which 3x 1080p unique signals and extend them out over cat 6 to RX boxes so I can connect to projectors.


----------



## NeroCaesar (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## JimmyM (Apr 22, 2022)

gofanco 4x4 HDMI Matrix Extender 4K HDBaseT Over Cat5e/Cat6 4 In 4 Out HDCP 2.2 | eBay

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for gofanco 4x4 HDMI Matrix Extender 4K HDBaseT Over Cat5e/Cat6 4 In 4 Out HDCP 2.2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!


www.ebay.com





This might work? 

One could use the hs base t matrix term on google and find others too.


----------



## NeroCaesar (Apr 22, 2022)

JimmyM said:


> gofanco 4x4 HDMI Matrix Extender 4K HDBaseT Over Cat5e/Cat6 4 In 4 Out HDCP 2.2 | eBay
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for gofanco 4x4 HDMI Matrix Extender 4K HDBaseT Over Cat5e/Cat6 4 In 4 Out HDCP 2.2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying but no.

The key is that it *MUST* connect via USB C


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 22, 2022)

j5create USB-C to 4 Port HDMI Adapter Hub- Multi Monitor Splitter - Support 4 1080p 60Hz Displays - Compatible with Type-C MacBook and Windows Laptop (JCA366) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088TKV9SQ/?tag=controlbooth-20

Messy but that would give you 4 1080p streams, then 3 short hdmis into a matrix


----------



## NeroCaesar (Apr 22, 2022)

JimmyM said:


> j5create USB-C to 4 Port HDMI Adapter Hub- Multi Monitor Splitter - Support 4 1080p 60Hz Displays - Compatible with Type-C MacBook and Windows Laptop (JCA366) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088TKV9SQ/?tag=controlbooth-20
> 
> Messy but that would give you 4 1080p streams, then 3 short hdmis into a matrix


Thank you for trying but that won't work.

It must be USB C to Device to Cat6

Just like the image I shared


----------



## halenono (Apr 22, 2022)

I don't think you are going to find a single unit, single device solution. The closest I can come up with would be putting one of these into something like this. I don't even know if that would actually work, and it isn't easy to find prices on those Advoli cards, but it looks like you'd be starting at about $1000 for one. It looks like multiple adapters and splitters may be your best bet if you want to keep it budget friendly.

Another direction you could look at would be using NDI to send you video and getting some NDI decoders (Magewell, Birddog) to receive the video stream. Also not the cheapest solution, but you can do some cool things with NDI.


----------



## NeroCaesar (Apr 22, 2022)

halenono said:


> I don't think you are going to find a single unit, single device solution. The closest I can come up with would be putting one of these into something like this. I don't even know if that would actually work, and it isn't easy to find prices on those Advoli cards, but it looks like you'd be starting at about $1000 for one. It looks like multiple adapters and splitters may be your best bet if you want to keep it budget friendly.
> 
> Another direction you could look at would be using NDI to send you video and getting some NDI decoders (Magewell, Birddog) to receive the video stream. Also not the cheapest solution, but you can do some cool things with NDI.


Right, I looked for days, I was hoping someone knew something I didn't. Your idea is interesting and worth exploring especially if I run into gpu issues.
I am worried that the cards are not priced anywhere online, its all , "ask for quote"

I am not experienced enough to know what an NDI is though, I will have to research.


----------



## halenono (Apr 22, 2022)

Some links to explore NDI:







NDI Tools | NDI.tv

Get Free NDI, Network Device Interface, applications to easily transition to video over IP.



www.ndi.tv








NDI Decoder - Pro Convert for NDI to HDMI - Magewell

Pro Convert for NDI to HDMI



www.magewell.com








FLEX 4K Family – BirdDog





birddog.tv


----------



## MRW Lights (Apr 22, 2022)

NeroCaesar said:


> Thanks for trying but no.
> 
> The key is that it *MUST* connect via USB C



Wrong... Your computer only has USB C... USB C can be adapted to "anything". You could go USB-C>HDMI>TX>Cat6>RX>HDMI. It's not pretty, but it's possible....


----------



## NeroCaesar (Apr 28, 2022)

MRW Lights said:


> Wrong... Your computer only has USB C... USB C can be adapted to "anything". You could go USB-C>HDMI>TX>Cat6>RX>HDMI. It's not pretty, but it's possible....


If you read the post above the goal is to NOT need adapters. The point of my post is asking if there is a way to avoid your scenario, as I already know that is an option.

I appreciate the help a lot of folks offered, but about 50% of people here missed the point completely as I had to repeat myself and draw pictures to emphasis the point is to have the least amount of adapters.


----------



## JimmyM (Apr 28, 2022)

NeroCaesar said:


> If you read the post above the goal is to NOT need adapters. The point of my post is asking if there is a way to avoid your scenario, as I already know that is an option.
> 
> I appreciate the help a lot of folks offered, but about 50% of people here missed the point completely as I had to repeat myself and draw pictures to emphasis the point is to have the least amount of adapters.


I think we understand, it’s just that such a device is not commercially available, and so we are offering the closest alternatives.

If "plug-and-play" is that essential consider a project box with panel mount connectors and then using the components recommended here and create your "own". The reality os this is a pretty niche application, thus there is not much demand for such a product.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 28, 2022)

JimmyM said:


> I think we understand, it’s just that such a device is not commercially available, and so we are offering the closest alternatives.
> 
> If "plug-and-play" is that essential consider a project box with panel mount connectors and then using the components recommended here and create your "own". The reality os this is a pretty niche application, thus there is not much demand for such a product.


^^^ THIS.

I suggest seeing how digital signage software/hardware would handle this...


----------



## MRW Lights (Apr 28, 2022)

NeroCaesar said:


> If you read the post above the goal is to NOT need adapters. The point of my post is asking if there is a way to avoid your scenario, as I already know that is an option.
> 
> I appreciate the help a lot of folks offered, but about 50% of people here missed the point completely as I had to repeat myself and draw pictures to emphasis the point is to have the least amount of adapters.



I don't think this needs to be that hard... There are literally 100's of solutions out there that solve your problem, you're choosing really the only path that makes it hard...

How about a USB-C > HDMI Cable and then a 1x4 extender like this one... 








HD-Link HL14, 1x4 HDMI Splitter over Cat5e/6, 160ft.Default Title

This 1x4 HDMI Splitter and Extender kit lets you split one HDMI signal to four displays using cat5e/6 cable. It allows you to extend the signal up to 160ft. (Due to interference from the environment, and the quality of cat5/6 cable used the actual distance may vary) How it works This kit comes...



sewelldirect.com


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 20, 2022)

NeroCaesar said:


> Thank you for your feedback. The 3x outputs would be all different images. Like I said I am not much of a Mac person but we recently upgraded to the Top Macbook pro because they no longer have Desktop models that are reasonably priced. We just out grew out Mac "Can" 2013.


If you want to use a single video output to send 3 different images to 3 different projectors, the only device I'm aware of which will do that -- and this *is* my gig -- is the Matrox Triple-Head-To-Go, which makes your video output look like a 5760x1080 monitor, and then splits it to three outputs.

Alternatively, you'll need three separate DisplayLink adapters, one per channel, and *either way*, you will need 3 separate HDbaseT media converters -- every step of this process is sui generis enough that you will *not* find one box that does everything. And maybe you'll be able to run all three DisplayLink adapters, and maybe not; I've never tried it.

Sorry about that.

The Trashcan Mac, as you probably realize, *will* drive all three projectors, plus a control monitor, directly, if you have it cabled properly. You might want to critically re-evaluate "outgrew"...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 20, 2022)

MRW Lights said:


> I don't think this needs to be that hard... There are literally 100's of solutions out there that solve your problem, you're choosing really the only path that makes it hard...
> 
> How about a USB-C > HDMI Cable and then a 1x4 extender like this one...
> 
> ...


That won't help him, as he said he's trying to drive the projectors as separate surfaces.

It *might* help me, though, and thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## bderuiter (Jul 20, 2022)

You may want to consider a DeckLink Duo with an external enclosure connected via USB-C to the Mac. The mac won't recognize the extra outputs as displays but I think that QLabs will. Then from there run SDI cables to the projectors. Many high quality projectors will have SDI inputs (BNC connector). There are hundreds of churches that are using this setup. Most that I know of are using ProPresenter which allows you to easily choose what you want on each screen.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 20, 2022)

JimmyM said:


> I think we understand, it’s just that such a device is not commercially available, and so we are offering the closest alternatives.
> 
> If "plug-and-play" is that essential consider a project box with panel mount connectors and then using the components recommended here and create your "own". The reality os this is a pretty niche application, thus there is not much demand for such a product.


I don't know how niche this is. I've been trying to solve the exact same problem ever since I lost my patience with our old setup, a Matrox TripleHead and a computer sitting in the catwalks. I'm working on a bid using Blackmagic boxes and Cat5 outlets distributed around the theater. It's not cheap.


----------



## spenserh (Jul 20, 2022)

bderuiter said:


> You may want to consider a DeckLink Duo with an external enclosure connected via USB-C to the Mac. The mac won't recognize the extra outputs as displays but I think that QLabs will. Then from there run SDI cables to the projectors. Many high quality projectors will have SDI inputs (BNC connector). There are hundreds of churches that are using this setup. Most that I know of are using ProPresenter which allows you to easily choose what you want on each screen.



This is the route I went, with a Deck Link 8K and 3x 4K Televisions for some digital signage.

Set it up and let it run for a week before installing. 4K video file stretched out across three screens looks great.


----------



## macsound (Jul 25, 2022)

spenserh said:


> This is the route I went, with a Deck Link 8K and 3x 4K Televisions for some digital signage.
> 
> Set it up and let it run for a week before installing. 4K video file stretched out across three screens looks great.
> View attachment 23241


Is this setup running on an M1 Mac? I have this exact setup and had to use an intel mac mini because, for some reason, the M1 didn't support 3 monitors when vertical, only horizontal


----------



## spenserh (Jul 27, 2022)

macsound said:


> Is this setup running on an M1 Mac? I have this exact setup and had to use an intel mac mini because, for some reason, the M1 didn't support 3 monitors when vertical, only horizontal




I initially tried setting the Output Target to 3x1, and while that seems to rotate the outputs how I wanted them, it also treated the entire surface as a single 4096x2160 display, which I don't want for this application.













I ended up configuring it as 3 rows by 1 column, and then rotating the content in the cue properties. It's a little annoying to have that extra step, but it seems to be working, and it allows our marketing team to use very high solution images on the display. 4K and HD video both seem to scale up fine.









*** Yes, I realize the absolute absurdity of thinking that a 4K output is not adequate for a small digital signage setup. But I paid for the pixels and I intend to use them


----------

